# My new gun



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

25-06 I'm guessing


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Sako finnlight 308. Been wanting one for a couple years but couldn't get the right price on a used one. I asked for a 25-06 but they said it was to much gun for me.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice, congrats


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice gun!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Sweet! Me and my accomplices are big on the 308. I have a Winchester model 70, they have two Weatherbys. I have also been a heavy user of 25-06 for almost 30 years. It has powder puffed crows and killed 200 pound deer. It was my do all rifle when I was a young man who could only afford one centerfire. Neither has ever fired a factory round. All hand loads. My question is how is that too much gun? I could shoot mine without blinking my eyes, which led to being able to see the bullet impact and lead to great kentucky windage on follow-up shots. If they were long and I missed, which was rare. I had groups of .36 and .40 inches on paper!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

The 25-06 remark is a on going joke


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

10-4... I am getting it to. (except your long-running joke...)
Love your new gun...
I'm a big fan now because I actually do believe it is a much better deer rifle then my 2506... actually just as accurate, but not quite as flat after 250 yards. But then again its energy after 250 yards is also much greater than the 25 at 6. Enjoy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was really thinking it would be a 223....but I reckon you could shoot a squirrel or 2 w/ a 308....hahahaha


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

With my hopped up 165 grain ballistic tips, I always referred to it as my 30-06 in a can...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

born2fizh said:


> 25-06 I'm guessing


Nah he is tired of hiding that ammo in his purse lol

Btw Chad nice looking gun


----------

